# New Ferraris from Micro Scalextric



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The Ferrari F430 set is now out, the silver and red cars rock. They have the same wheels as the Scuderia Ecosse car.

I will post pictures soon.

If anyone would like to buy the two cars without having to buy (and pay shipping on) the set, PM me.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Here are the pictures.

£13 for the pair.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

How can I get these?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Check your email


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Deane --

Does the wheelbase compare to an SRT at all? 

They look terrific. :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Have you seen the racing one? Now that really does look amazing, and only £10 from Jadlam.

Wheelbase is longer that an SRT I think. I can check on one of my A1GP chassis if you like, get a proper measurement for ya


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I Wants!!!! I Wants!!!! I *Wants!!!!!*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Have you seen the racing one? Now that really does look amazing, and only £10 from Jadlam.
> 
> Wheelbase is longer that an SRT I think. I can check on one of my A1GP chassis if you like, get a proper measurement for ya


The Astons and the 350Z are longer . . . I assume the Ferrari will use the same wheelbase due to using the same chassis. Correct?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yes same chassis, and on the longer of the two WB settings.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

Those look really nice, especially with the new rims. It seems Scalextric is really upping the quality on their latest micro line releases (except those horrible McLarens - they need a new F1 body style).

Is that a new car in the upcoming James Bond set? Looks like an Aston Martin and something different.

Chris


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It is an Alfa 159.

As for the F1 body, that is the legacy of the decision to base the chassis on the Marchon design they used initially.

I have had quite long conversations with Hornby about a new chassis, and maybe something will happen. The F430 has been criticised for being too narrow (the rear tires show when looking from above) and I did point out that had they gone for smaller chassis or longer wheelbase they could have addressed that without getting the overall shape even more out of proportion. I think that some people with Hornby think that a better chassis and extended rannge of cars/track would be a winner, and get that some of the small sets may do more harm than good. 


But the prevailing attitude is that it is a toy for small kids and not worth further investment. There is some talk that the guide/braid device on future releases may carry the front axle and be modified to make longer wheelbases possible, but I think a ground-up new chassis may never happen. Their target audience provide the expected profit levels, so why ramp up and risk making less money?

I cannot even prevail on them to make it more obvious that extra track can be added to make those rinky-dink layouts that put people off into something worthwhile, which could be done easily via the box art. Given that kids normally gravitate toward such things (adding to what they already have, accessorizing) this is frustrating.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

I can understand their attitude with the micro cars since the 1/32 cars have always been their main product. The latest 1/32 Formula 1 cars look fantastic. I can imagine them saying, "If you want realistic cars, buy the 1/32's".

It was a surprise to see the Batman Tumbler had a unique modified chassis. Seems if they can do a one-off chassis for a special set, they could put some time into a new chassis for a series of bodies like new F1's.

Chris


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornby is quite a small company, in terms of management structure, and somewhat risk-averse after troubles in the past. They could do a new chassis, and ramp up the HO range, because it worked with the 1/32nd. But there they had to, or die, because otherwise Ninco and Fly would have buried them. The HO they see in a certain way and it is for most of them a very fixed view.

They could change the box art so that some of the bigger sets don't look so kid orientated, or the smaller ones so that the fact more track can be added really hits people over the head. I can't imagine this would cost much, but the attitude seems to be, it is the HO range so why bother.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Size Matters Not*

Montoya, you bring up an interesting point. Hornby and Mattel, while very different companies, appear to have a common point of view about HO slot cars. Each company has their own flagship lines. HO slots are not one of those lines. Both companies are happy to make a minimal investment on product lines that already generate an acceptable rate of return. Unless a third company truly threatened their market share (as happened to Hornby in 1/32), neither company has a true business reason to improve or expand their HO lines. This leaves us to support the few innovators that our hobby has as both a way to get new items and a way to hopefully force the larger players to up their game.

Sorry to business-up on all of you; my meds are wearing off. :freak::dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

got mine..love them. THANKS!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Happy you liked them. You have dibs on the Bond Cars too if I get one of each....


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got the racing version. Ordered it from slotcarcentre in Somerset, UK. I likes. 

Poor pic from the phone:


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

where's the best source for micro scx for us here in the USA ? thanks


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess that there may be 1/32nd stockists your side of the water who stock the MS stuff or can get it, but in terms of price and service using Jadlam.com looks hard to beat.


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

*New F430 from Micro Scalex*

and we can add to the list a new paint release for that car : the #31 fluo-yellow from the Petersen team as driven this year in the Le Mans series. As far as I know this car is only released in the set "Ultimate Velocity" - see attached picture.

Tycobel


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

*Micro Ferrari set in USA*

Scalextric was at the Chicago show this past week. They told me that the Ferrari set is currently available in the states. Next year other sets will be available depending on sales over seas this year. The set was displayed at thier booth with the red and silver Ferrari's.


----------



## BadDriver (Oct 26, 2008)

*Micro Scalextric Ferraris in the US*

Are the Micro Scalextric Ferraris available in the US? I mean just the cars, not the whole set. I don't want the set. I have an HO layout [see photos of Dungeon Raceway in "Photo Album"]. I just want the cars.

Why doesn't Tomy/AFX or Tyco or another of the widely-available brands make a larger selection of exotic street cars in HO-scale? It's mostly NASCAR-type car bodies and Formula I bodies.

~BadDriver


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

This place ships to the states and the cars are significantly less costly than they have been due to a better exchange rate. Right now ~ $15.67 ea. Last time I checked they were ~$20 ea. I wanted the Ferrari and the Aston Martins, but decided not to buy into yet another brand of chassis that I'll need parts for eventually.

http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/scalextric-sets/micro-scalextric/micro-cars/


----------



## BadDriver (Oct 26, 2008)

*Thanks*

twolff, thanks for the link. I have to ask a stupid question because I can't find the specs on micro scalextric cars: do they run on 18VDC or 12VDC or some other voltage? My HO layout is a standard Tomy/AFX set, with four individually-powered lanes (the wall packs say 22VDC, which doesn't add up, as one wall pack is supposed to be able to power two lanes).

Anyway, what I'm trying to find out is whether micro scalextric cars are compatible with Tomy/AFX track and power supply.

Thanks.

~BadDriver


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Microscaleys will run on standard HO wallpacks. I have both Astons. They run just finr.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

twolff said:


> This place ships to the states and the cars are significantly less costly than they have been due to a better exchange rate. Right now ~ $15.67 ea. Last time I checked they were ~$20 ea. I wanted the Ferrari and the Aston Martins, but decided not to buy into yet another brand of chassis that I'll need parts for eventually.
> 
> http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/scalextric-sets/micro-scalextric/micro-cars/


Twolff, these cars come with extra parts, shoes, tires, stuff like that.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Not to toot my on ad, but, I have an F430 for sale in the For Sale section. $20 shipped within the Continental US - check out my ad for more details.

I would have loved to have kept it, but.......

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

BadDriver said:


> I have to ask a stupid question because I can't find the specs on micro scalextric cars: do they run on 18VDC or 12VDC or some other voltage?


 MicroScalextric are designed for 12v. The old chassis used to have that molded right onto the bottom of the chassis. Having said that, I run mine using old Aurora 20v power packs without problems - so far.

The thing about the newest MSCX chassis is they have the guide pin molded into the chassis. If the guide pin breaks, I think the chassis is kaput.

Joe


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a Micro Scalextric Jag. It is stamped 12v, but I have been running it at 20v for years.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> MicroScalextric are designed for 12v. The old chassis used to have that molded right onto the bottom of the chassis. Having said that, I run mine using old Aurora 20v power packs without problems - so far.
> 
> The thing about the newest MSCX chassis is they have the guide pin molded into the chassis. If the guide pin breaks, I think the chassis is kaput.
> 
> Joe


 
The guide/braid assembly is a seperate piece.

Here is some good news, the wheelbase of the DBR9 exactly matches that of the new AFX Mega-G chassis


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> The guide/braid assembly is a seperate piece.
> 
> Here is some good news, the wheelbase of the DBR9 exactly matches that of the new AFX Mega-G chassis


What would be better would be if Roger Corrie could do his incredible shrinking slot car trick and reduce the Aston to fit the wheelbase of an SRT. :thumbsup:

That would fit it into our GT class rules for next year as right now we have no class / ideas for the Mega-G other than buying them and oooh'ing and aaah'ing.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm committed to the future (Mega-G) and making it work with what we do now. With an R10 and maybe 908 coming, and the posibility of F1 cars for the new chassis, it seems a no brainer to go that way.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I'm committed to the future (Mega-G) and making it work with what we do now. With an R10 and maybe 908 coming, and the posibility of F1 cars for the new chassis, it seems a no brainer to go that way.


Maybe in the UK that's fine. Once the Mega-G (and in particular the 1.5 wb version) has been out for a while, then I have no doubts we will adjust our rules to either switch over to the new chassis, or adjust the technical regs to get the Mega-G back on par with the SRTs and SG+. For next season, however, the Mega-G will be too new / a novelty item.

The factory neos will be the big sticking point, I fear.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

To me the upside of the new chassis, especially the 1.7'' version, is just too great to wait. 
One of our classes is flexible enough closed wheel Mega-Gs can race in it straight away, the F1 situation is more complex but I think there must be a solution. I had some ceramic magnets made but I think they are too thin and too far from the track to be level with the stock Tyco.


----------

